# A cool online timer for pk !!!!



## rbn (Nov 16, 2011)

*[RBN]. A cool online timer for pk !!!!*

I've been dreaming of pk with cube players of the whole world just sitting in my home, drinking cola in my vest. so I made this rbn to realize my dream and I'm now sharing it with all of you.
RBN is a free online battle platform of Rubik’s Cube. You can find new friends through competing with cubers around the world on this platform as well as exchange experience with them. RBN is committed to provide high qualified online service to users. Cubers all over the world could enjoy fierce competitions and solving Rubiks together here. New features are continually developed and added, making RBN not only a standard platform for the communication of players but a promoter to the growth of overall cube level.

















Download
Download for US: http://pkcity.net/us
Instruction
[email protected]

RBN will be updated automatically !!

New publish address was updated. Remember pkcity.net


----------



## Flyfish (Nov 17, 2011)

试试论坛支不支持中文

RBN是一款非常帮的软件，它既可以单机当普通的计时器，也可以联机和世界各地的魔方爱好者比赛


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 17, 2011)

Although I cannot read Chinese, this sounds really similar to http://www.twisttheweb.com/.


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks super nice! How many people are online most of the time? I haven't been on twist the web in a while, but I bet it's dead.


----------



## rbn (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the support of RBN. RBN is a new platform, I hope rubiks players will try it.


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks like twisttheweb but much better


----------



## rbn (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, but could you please post rbn to korea cube bbs? I can't understand any Korean


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2011)

What does pk mean? I mean, sure, I can figure it out from context, but I doubt everyone will understand.

Anyway, this looks pretty neat, reminiscent of CCT/TTW with some cool graphics. I'm not personally interested in competing like this but it seems like a useful addition to the cubing community.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 18, 2011)

> What does pk mean?



It's like competing head to head with others.


----------



## jla (Nov 18, 2011)

I just registered but no one is online


----------



## jrb (Nov 18, 2011)

jla said:


> I just registered but no one is online


 
Same here. Anyone want to go on with me?


----------



## asportking (Nov 18, 2011)

I just made a group. Not sure if everyone can see it though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2011)

When I try to register, it says the server has timed out...


----------



## Innocence (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice work! I could see this becoming popular, given enough people. It definitely has a polished feel, maybe even changing the feel of cubing 

Have you thought of, instead of/as well as the continent/country system, having a ranking/ladder system, so people of similar speeds can find each other easily?


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 19, 2011)

Downloaded, very polished and nice, great work. But now, after I exited, everytime I try to launch it it says, "Application cannot be started. Contact application vender."


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love to see your source.


----------



## kasochi (Nov 19, 2011)

yesterday i downloaded and try it. so exciting.
some chinese and japanese were online then.


----------



## rbn (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for trying! Generally speaking, rbn will launch well, try to uninstall in control panel and reinstall is useful?


----------



## rbn (Nov 19, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> Downloaded, very polished and nice, great work. But now, after I exited, everytime I try to launch it it says, "Application cannot be started. Contact application vender."


 Thanks for trying! Generally speaking, rbn will launch well, try to uninstall in control panel and reinstall is useful?


----------



## rbn (Nov 19, 2011)

kasochi said:


> yesterday i downloaded and try it. so exciting.
> some chinese and japanese were online then.


 
Hi, kasochi. Could you please send your input method installation to my email? [email protected] 
thanks^^


----------



## Carson (Nov 19, 2011)

How about throwing this on a different server? I'm guessing that you run this from your own box based on the dyndns address? I'm getting about 2-3k/second down.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

I am giving this a try. Looks nice.


----------



## rbn (Nov 19, 2011)

Carson said:


> How about throwing this on a different server? I'm guessing that you run this from your own box based on the dyndns address? I'm getting about 2-3k/second down.


 
Hi Carson, I have build a server in Los Angeles
http://rubiks.dyndns.org/en-us
I think it should be faster


----------



## geocine (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love to see the source as well


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 19, 2011)

rbn said:


> Thanks for trying! Generally speaking, rbn will launch well, try to uninstall in control panel and reinstall is useful?


 
I tried that, and now I can't log in at all. Once I press login, it just crashes and exits.


----------



## CubicNL (Nov 19, 2011)

I just downloaded it and it works quite well.
I had some sort of freeze 2 times and it's a bit laggy for me as well.
When I, for example, press F5 it has a delay of around a second.
Besides that it's very cool and great looking, now we just need some players online ^^


----------



## rbn (Nov 20, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> I tried that, and now I can't log in at all. Once I press login, it just crashes and exits.


 
crash? can you make a screen shot for me ? send to [email protected]
thanks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 20, 2011)

I am really liking this; now we just need some people to get on it.


----------



## rbn (Nov 20, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I am really liking this; now we just need some people to get on it.


 
I will try my best to promote rbn, and I wish everyone could work together


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 20, 2011)

wow..it's sound coll..but my best time avg 30s..wait till i can get sub 20, i will register..hehehe..(feel shame)


----------



## oliverfreitas (Nov 20, 2011)

i really like this program... and it works offline too.

hope more ppl come!


----------



## rbn (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for supporting 


oliverfreitas said:


> i really like this program... and it works offline too.
> 
> hope more ppl come!


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 10, 2011)

thing doesnt wanna install for me, i click setup.exe, press agree, it says 'downloading files 1 of 1', installing 3.5 framework
a new window comes up saying 'verifying components' for about 3 seconds
it then closes and nothing happens.

i tried getting net framework 3.5, that wouldnt install. reinstalled net framework 4
doesnt work

im on windows 7 x64


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 10, 2011)

SICK. We should organize tournaments and stuff on here like we did for TTW.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 10, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> SICK. We should organize tournaments and stuff on here like we did for TTW.


 
That would be great, but I don't think many people go on; so we would have to get at least a few more people.


----------



## rbn (Dec 12, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> SICK. We should organize tournaments and stuff on here like we did for TTW.


 
That's a good idea. I think I should organize a match, apply on bbs then match on rbn


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 12, 2011)

You guys would need a mac version first before comps. 
Please??


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 12, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> SICK. We should organize tournaments and stuff on here like we did for TTW.


 

How would we know they're not cheating?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 12, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> How would we know they're not cheating?


 
How would you know that they're not cheating on TTW?


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 12, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> How would we know they're not cheating?


Because we are better than that.

I fully 100% support this program and hope more people use it.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 12, 2011)

Seriously, i logged in and saw that everything was empty, logged out. might have been same with most people
So someone please create a post where we guys can fix a time, just like we had competitions on TTW


----------



## rbn (Dec 12, 2011)

Try .NET 3.5 sp1, you can download from the follow uri
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=25150
But .net 3.5 sp1 should has been included in windows 7


kirtpro said:


> thing doesnt wanna install for me, i click setup.exe, press agree, it says 'downloading files 1 of 1', installing 3.5 framework
> a new window comes up saying 'verifying components' for about 3 seconds
> it then closes and nothing happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## rbn (Dec 12, 2011)

Could you please tell me something about TTW?


Akash Rupela said:


> Seriously, i logged in and saw that everything was empty, logged out. might have been same with most people
> So someone please create a post where we guys can fix a time, just like we had competitions on TTW


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 12, 2011)

rbn said:


> Could you please tell me something about TTW?


 
We just had a scheduled time where everyone would go to the website and we would compete.


----------

